# Websites for preteen -girls



## JoyC (Oct 17, 2006)

My daughter just got her own email and she is all excited. I already got two thanks notes from her.  
Can anyone share with me some interesting or educational websites you or your kids may have ? 

thanks

JoyC


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 17, 2006)

*be careful out there*

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=local&id=3624957

http://www.safeteens.com/safeteens.htm

http://www.safekids.com/


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 17, 2006)

*ALA*

http://www.ala.org/gwstemplate.cfm?section=greatwebsites&template=/cfapps/gws/default.cfm


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 17, 2006)

*I found the thread*

Do a TUG search for stardoll.com


----------



## JoyC (Oct 17, 2006)

*Thanks a lot!*

Jestjoan, thank you for all these links.  I have a lot to learn about Internet safety.     JoyC


----------



## wackymother (Oct 17, 2006)

My 12yo daughter likes Neopets.com, cartoonnetwork.com, nick.com (I think--it's Nickelodeon's website). These are all sites where she can play little games. She doesn't do myspace.com or any of the other ones where you have your own page. She does have a profile at Neopets with a fake name, of course, and the profile is about how many Neopets she has. 

I'll ask her where else she likes to go, but it's a sore point--my computer's kind of overloaded and her sites tend to crash it, so I've been discouraging her (read: forbidding her) from using it!


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 18, 2006)

*Try Yahooligans*

Especially for kids, try Yahooligans.


----------



## debraxh (Oct 18, 2006)

My 12 yo and one of her best friends are also really into Neopets.  They even have their own website (about Neopets, not a blog) and guild.

She's also liked Runescape and Nicktoons in the past, but spends most of her time these days maintaining their web pages.


----------



## JoyC (Oct 18, 2006)

good stuff.  Please keep it comming. 
thanks
JoyC


----------



## elaine (Oct 18, 2006)

*younger preteen like barbie and pollypocket.com*

all the shows have a website--zack and cody, lizzie mcguire, etc.

one thing I recommend is to have the computer in a place HIGHLY VISIBLE by you!!  That means no internet access in her room, etc.

I want to see what she is looking at.  My coworker told me that some of the teen sports sites (skateboarding, etc.) had ads for #$*##* (use your imagination) that popped up when his son was online.

I also might be a "nerd," but I do not let her enter "contests," "vote," or give out email address to anyone other than friends directly thru email.  She says I am no fun--too bad.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 18, 2006)

Familyfun.com has crafts and activities for kids. Someone recommended kaboose.com to me, and I see it has parenting info plus games for kids. Looks pretty wholesome (ads for Pampers and other reputable products!), but I haven't spent any time there myself.


----------



## geekette (Oct 19, 2006)

This might be 'too young' but our museum website is dedicated to being a "safe harbor."   

www.childrensmuseum.org

there are games and activities that are in conjunction with our exhibits, but you don't have to visit us to enjoy them.


----------



## Jeni (Oct 20, 2006)

www.bookadventure.com


----------

